# ThrottleStop v9.3 Change.log: Disabled Set Multiplier access when Speed Shift is enabled.



## (00) (Feb 15, 2021)

According to the Change.log by design ThrottleStop v9.3 will:

Disabled Set Multiplier access when Speed Shift is enabled.


But, after *[Unchecking] Speed Shift - EPP*, Set Multiplier and Power Saver are *still* disabled.
Even after I exited and reloaded ThrottleStop again.

I rebooted and Set Multiplier and Power Saver is *still* disabled.

I deleted ThrottleStop.ini, rebooted and Set Multiplier and Power Saver is *still* disabled.

Nothing I can do will reenable Set Multiplier and Power Saver again.

(00)


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 15, 2021)

Post a screenshot. If your computer enables Speed Shift Technology, the older Set Multiplier does not work. Does ThrottleStop show *SST* in green? Many modern computers automatically enable Speed Shift in the BIOS and there is no way to disable it.


----------



## (00) (Feb 16, 2021)

Ok, does this help:


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 16, 2021)

(00) said:


> does this help:


All of your screenshots show SST in green. That means Speed Shift Technology is enabled. Set Multiplier does not do anything when Speed Shift is enabled. That is why it is now disabled. I should have disabled this years ago. It is finally done.


----------



## (00) (Feb 16, 2021)

Oh, so your saying, to use the Set Multiplier  and Power Saver [Check boxes], I would need to *disable* Speed Shift in the *BIOS*.
Will, I love Speed Shift, so I will just ignore the Set Multiplier and the Power Saver [Check Boxes]. But, they should probably be remove entirely in the next release,  but that's up to you.

Thanks for the help.

(00)


----------

